# Uhrzeiten vergleichen mit php?!



## tYrEaL (11. Mai 2004)

Hi!

wie das thema schon sagt, weiß ich leider nicht wie man Uhrzeiten miteinander vergleichen kann.Ich will eine aktuelle Zeit,mit einer Zeit aus einer Datenbank vergleichen.

Kann mir wer helfen?

Ich würde es so machen: 


```
$zeit = time();

if(date("H:i:s",$zeit +60*-30) >= ($daten->Uhrzeit))
```

So funktioniert es aber nicht.  

Erklärung:
($daten->Uhrzeit) liefert mir aus meiner Datenbank eine Uhrzeit.


Danke schonmal im voraus.

tYrEaL


----------



## JohannesR (11. Mai 2004)

Wandele $daten->Uhrzeit in einen Unix-Timestamp um (mit [phpf]mktime()[/phpf]) und vergleiche die Zeiten dann, als Timestamp.


----------

